# Harvest Moon



## Crickett (Oct 3, 2009)

Well here's my tries at the harvest moon. I couldn't get a real clear shot so I had to work w/ what I was given. I was actually surprised at how well these turned out. I am pretty happy w/ them. Kinda gets you in the Halloween spirit.


----------



## Lee Woodie (Oct 3, 2009)

I like the ones with the trees Great job


----------



## Crickett (Oct 3, 2009)

NWCO said:


> I like the ones with the trees Great job



Thank you.


----------



## Browtine (Oct 4, 2009)

I only took about five shots and you did way better than I did. All of mine were epic failures. Nice shots, Christy.


----------



## leo (Oct 4, 2009)

neat shots, the haze around it gives it a different perspective ... thanks for sharing it


----------



## Crickett (Oct 4, 2009)

Browtine said:


> I only took about five shots and you did way better than I did. All of mine were epic failures. Nice shots, Christy.



Thank you. I took about 20 & these were the only ones I liked. 



leo said:


> neat shots, the haze around it gives it a different perspective ... thanks for sharing it



Thanks. I liked the hazy glow. I thought it gave the moon kind of an eerie appearance.


----------



## Hoss (Oct 4, 2009)

Nice job on the shots.  I like the haziness.  Definite Halloween feel to them.

I had every intention of getting some shots of the moon rising over the yellow daisies on Arabian MT.  With the moon breaking the horizon at the same time the sun was setting, I was pretty sure I could have gotten the color in the flowers and the moon color also, but got started watching football and football won.  Glad you got out and got some shots.

Hoss


----------



## Crickett (Oct 4, 2009)

Hoss said:


> Nice job on the shots.  I like the haziness.  Definite Halloween feel to them.
> 
> I had every intention of getting some shots of the moon rising over the yellow daisies on Arabian MT.  With the moon breaking the horizon at the same time the sun was setting, I was pretty sure I could have gotten the color in the flowers and the moon color also, but got started watching football and football won.  Glad you got out and got some shots.
> 
> Hoss




That was my intentions too. We rode around looking for a good spot but unfortunately was not able to get a good view. I took these from my back porch.


----------



## wvdawg (Oct 4, 2009)

Very nice presentations - just waiting for the headless horseman to come riding through!
Good job Crickett!


----------



## Foxhunter (Oct 4, 2009)

Crickett!! Those are artistic and gorgeous!! Very nice job!! The moon is tough tough tough! Get's me in the mood to go camping.


----------



## logger12 (Oct 4, 2009)

That sure is a big  ole moon.


----------



## Crickett (Oct 5, 2009)

Foxhunter said:


> Crickett!! Those are artistic and gorgeous!! Very nice job!! The moon is tough tough tough! Get's me in the mood to go camping.



I missed us going camping this year. My kids love it. We always have so much fun. Yes the moon is very hard. I took some a while back that turned out kinda neat but I always end up w/ the over exposure. 



logger12 said:


> That sure is a big  ole moon.



Ummm...... yes it is.


----------



## Robl1964 (Oct 6, 2009)

I agree with everyone.

Looks very Trick or Treaty!


----------



## bristol_bound (Oct 6, 2009)

Well done, I really like those.


----------



## Crickett (Oct 6, 2009)

Robl1964 said:


> I agree with everyone.
> 
> Looks very Trick or Treaty!





bristol_bound said:


> Well done, I really like those.




Thanks y'all!


----------



## ncga (Oct 9, 2009)

Shoot when the moon is low and less likely to have a haze or clouds.  An another common mistake is overexposing the photo and washing out detail the moon is pretty bright, the darkness around it fouls the meter.  As mentioned already use the spot meter function.  

Shoot with a low ISO and use the longest lens you have that is sharp. Key word is sharp.  Not all lens are equal and sometimes you may have better luck cropping a image shot with a quality 200mm lens than you would from say a lesser quality 300mm.    This is especially true with some wide ratio telephoto zooms.  In some cases you will get a sharper image by not zooming all the way out.  Even though the moon will appear smaller in the view finder, it may actually be sharper and allow more cropping.    

This is a photo my 9 year old took, with a little help from me.  The exposure was ISO 100 1/160 of a second at F 6.3 with a 400 mm lens.  She used a monopod rather than a tripod.  I'm new here so I hope I resized the photo correctly.  It appeared to lose a lot of detail when I resized it.


----------



## Crickett (Oct 9, 2009)

WOW!!! That is awesome!

Thanks for sharing your tips w/ us. Right now I only have 2lenses. I can't remember the FL of this shot. I will have to look back & see what I used. I liked the hazy effect for this photo. To me it gave it that creepy Halloween feel.


----------



## ncga (Oct 9, 2009)

Crickett said:


> WOW!!! That is awesome!
> 
> Thanks for sharing your tips w/ us. Right now I only have 2lenses. I can't remember the FL of this shot. I will have to look back & see what I used. I liked the hazy effect for this photo. To me it gave it that creepy Halloween feel.



Your shots are great.  I thought I was posting in a different thread.  Someone was struggling taking photos of the moon last night and I was trying to help them out.  I must of clicked on the wrong thread.  The haze really added to the mood of the photos.


----------



## Crickett (Oct 9, 2009)

ncga said:


> Your shots are great.  I thought I was posting in a different thread.  Someone was struggling taking photos of the moon last night and I was trying to help them out.  I must of clicked on the wrong thread.  The haze really added to the mood of the photos.



Oh Ok well still thanks for giving me some tips. I really like trying to get the moon shots w/out over exposing.


----------

